# Stirling 60 completed



## Fingers (May 30, 2011)

Hi i have just finished my latest build a Stirling 60 designed by Jeroen jonkman with some minor changes that i made . I found the plans for it in the downloads section of this site. I contacted him recently to tell him i have finished his design and it seems I might be the first to have build it I just wanted to share it here as it is a very nice little runner and a nice design.
Regards Jamie


----------



## nh_eng (May 30, 2011)

Jamie,

Very nice implementation. Excellent quality - boy I have a lot to learn!

Paul


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 30, 2011)

Lots of brass, I like it!


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Lots of brass, I like it!




I was going to say the same thing!

Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (May 30, 2011)

Nice build Jamie. Any chance of posting a video of it running? 

Bill


----------



## Dave420g (May 31, 2011)

Jamie,

Nice work :bow:

That one is next on my to-do list. I would appreciate any advice based on your experience. Did you have to make any changes to the drawings etc?
Did it run 1st time or did you have to tweak something to get it running?

Looking forward to seeing a video 

Dave


----------



## ShedBoy (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful work, would love to see a video.
Brock


----------



## Fingers (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your comments.
 I am just loading it to youtube now so i will have a link to post soon for the video soon.
Regards making it the only difference i made from the plans apart from the base were I made a graphite piston instead of brass. I did have some trouble trying to get it to run but when i contacted the designer he advised me I had to much friction, with a new better fitting displacer cast iron bearing and steel rod it worked a treat.
regards


----------



## Fingers (May 31, 2011)

Here is the link to the video as requested and a few more pictures
Jamie
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/finn535?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/I96fmH-3-jI[/ame]


----------



## robwilk (May 31, 2011)

Jamie very nice :bow:. I am half way through building this beautiful engine myself I am waiting to get a mill to finish it off hopefully this summer.
Is there anything I should watch out for when building.
Any advice would be gratefully received.
Thank you for sharing your build.

Rob.......


----------



## arnoldb (May 31, 2011)

Very well done indeed Jamie Thm: ;D

This engine is on my own to-build list; I just need to find the bearings for the crankshaft...

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## dgjessing (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful! :bow:


----------



## moanaman (May 31, 2011)

That is a magnificent model. Hand made, simple, beautifully finished,it works - a real piece of art
Barry G


----------



## Orrin (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Well done, Jamie.
  Orrin


----------



## krv3000 (Jun 1, 2011)

HI and well dun :bow:


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheers everybody for the comments.
Rob if your wondering about any problems I had when I made this. My biggest problem was the first bearing I drilled for the displacer had a run off which was causing me to much friction. I made a new one using 3mm silver steel for the rod the I lapped the 3mm CI bearing with some fine grinding paste, this really helped me get it running. Also there are a couple of dimensions for linkages missing. Im not sure which ones of the top of my head If you run into them, you tell me and I will give you the measurements off mine.
I also changed from a brass power piston to a graphite piston.
I have also not used any soldering just high temp loctite bearing retainer ,this is working fine with no problems after many hours of running. If I think of anything else I will update feel free to ask
Regards jamie


----------



## jonesie (Jun 1, 2011)

jamie nice job and fun to watch run, looks real good, and like all the brass and the finish.i would like to build one like it soon, where are the plans available.again nice job very nice work. jonesie


----------



## cfellows (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely bit of work, that! Looks like a jewell. What is the bore of the power piston?

Chuck


----------



## chads (Jun 3, 2011)

Very well done !!!  

I am also considering building this engine. I already picked up a couple test tubes at a local hobby shop for it. 


Don
(Chads)


----------



## Fingers (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks again everyone here is the link to the plans as requested to make it easier for people to find them.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item270
Regards Jamie


----------



## jonesie (Jun 3, 2011)

jamie thanks for the link for the build prints. jonesie


----------



## Fingers (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi just wondering has anybody else got around to completing this yet.I would love to see another re-make 
Regards Jamie


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunning, very very appealing to the eye :bow: I can't wait to see the vid of it running!

Regards,

  Will R.


----------



## d-m (Jun 30, 2011)

That is one nice runner really nice job.
Dave


----------



## TravisT (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video and plans. That's a beautiful piece of machinery you built there. I'm just now getting into model engines and hopefully someday, I can build on like that.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Travis
Since you are just getting into model engines you are definetlly in the right place. The amount of friendly help and information you can get here is almost endless from all the different people with various opinions and backgrounds. Welcome aboard ! and happy building .
Jamie


----------

